# dimmable drivers in LED kits



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

can someone explain DIY LED to me. I understand the parts where you glue the led on a heatsink... wire them up... after that, the thing with power supply and driver is over my head.
If I get a LED dimmable driver, does it come with a lever thing where I can adjust intensity of the light? Or do i need to add a controller? Do I still need to hook an adapter onto the driver and do all the electrical jazz? 

I am tempted to buy an DIY led kit, I want all the functions of a prefab fixture. but I am not sure the cost of doing it... (not sun rise, sun set... just plain old manual dimming)


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

If the driver is dimable the you will likely have 6 leads coming from it 2 for the LED (+ & -) the other 2 is for the Dimmer (+ & -) lastly 2 for AC in from the wall

Since you are looking for a manual dimmer you will need a two 10K Ohm Linear Potentiometer and a single 10v DC power supply. each Potentiometer will drive a seperate colour 

when the Potentiometer is turn all the way on it will supply the driver 10v which will drive the LEDs at 100% 

The Potentiometer will have 3 leads 1 for the + from 10v DC source 1 for the + dim lead from the driver and lastly the - from the 10v DC source


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The dimmable drivers from some vendors like AquastyleOnline cannot be controlled either with voltage level or PWM, they have outputs directly to potentiometers.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

so unless someone is savvy with this kind of stuff... and willing to shell out like another $50 for a controller, buying a DIY kit with a dimmable driver is useless?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

It's not useless. Those dimmable drivers with 0-10V or direct potentiometer control, you can adjust the light intensity manually. The cheap dimmable drivers from AquastyleOnline is very easy to build and operate (no adjustment necessary, no separate power supply necessary).

If you're building a LED lighting fixture, especially for reef, the dimming capability is a must IMO.


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

Take a look at this potentiometer dimmer guide that rapid LED has for there $30 DIY 2 color dimming used with Meanwell ELN-60-48D

http://www.vinnymarini.com/pictures/rapid_docs/RapidLED_diy_dimmer.pdf


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

If you want a LED driver that is programmable (not automatic) with dimming options check out www.taskLED.com . I have a friend with thier Nflex1.0 (IIRC 1.0 model) Tried it out and liked the way if you tap once it brightens up and if you double tap it will dim the light. It's jsut a pre-configed board by two lighting fans who had it originally for interior lighting for cars and such then people used thier controllers to mod flashlights into crazy bright creations. One of the two of the company is a MTB trail rider and IIRC the other is a 4x4 person. So you get the best of both worlds combined with thier practical fixed lighting solutions (ie. house lamp/fish tank lamp).

Can't remember if it was 6 or 8 dimming options for that range. They are concidered the best LED drivers for what you pay for and all the options to use. I'm amazed they kept thier $35 original pricing after all the years witht he dollar swinging up and down and inflation.

If you heck www.candlepowerforums.com George is one of the founders. Darrell is the other and he can be found in the ' bicycle lighting ' section. Both are capable of answering any elec. tech/wiring questions.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> If you want a LED driver that is programmable (not automatic) with dimming options check out www.taskLED.com . I have a friend with thier Nflex1.0 (IIRC 1.0 model) Tried it out and liked the way if you tap once it brightens up and if you double tap it will dim the light. It's jsut a pre-configed board by two lighting fans who had it originally for interior lighting for cars and such then people used thier controllers to mod flashlights into crazy bright creations. One of the two of the company is a MTB trail rider and IIRC the other is a 4x4 person. So you get the best of both worlds combined with thier practical fixed lighting solutions (ie. house lamp/fish tank lamp).
> 
> Can't remember if it was 6 or 8 dimming options for that range. They are concidered the best LED drivers for what you pay for and all the options to use. I'm amazed they kept thier $35 original pricing after all the years witht he dollar swinging up and down and inflation.
> 
> If you heck www.candlepowerforums.com George is one of the founders. Darrell is the other and he can be found in the ' bicycle lighting ' section. Both are capable of answering any elec. tech/wiring questions.


Sounds interesting, but how many of the $35 drivers would you need to drive 24 high power LEDs? It seems the cost will multiply very quickly for aquarium application, and will need proper enclosure, power supply, etc.


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

i use Mean Well ELN-60-48P dimmable drivers and for 24 Cree XP-G you will need 2 drivers


----------

